# EN: conditionnel conjectural/journalistique



## Laura91360

TsaraBe said:


> "Le nombre de policiers payées par le trésor public *serait* de loin plus élevé que le nombre de policiers effectivement en service."


The conditional mode is frequently used in articles, reports to express the fact that sources are missing and not necessarily reliable... (for "intellectual honesty"). Is this the case in US or UK ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil traite de la façon de traduire le conditionnel journalistique en anglais. Pour l'usage du conditionnel journalistique en français, voir FR: conditionnel journalistique - conditional meaning reportedly, allegedly, supposedly.


----------



## TsaraBe

I'm not sure we would use the conditional in this case (in the US) - I would say something like "it is believed" or "it is thought".

In this case I would say "the number of police officers paid by the public treasury is thought/believed to be much higher than..."


----------



## jacquesbda

In the US, "is alleged to have" is common usage in cases of criminal cases which have not been resolved


----------



## Poulpouille

Bonjour, je cherche à traduire "il serait mort en..." dans le sens où l'on est pas sûr qu'il soit mort exactement à cette année là. Je pense que le conditionnel n'est pas approprié alors je ne vois pas comment traduire cela. Ou alors "he would have died"?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## olivier68

He might have died ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ni _would_ ni _might_ ne conviennent vraiment dans ce contexte. Dans ce genre de cas, on ajoute typiquement un adverbe en anglais :

_He *reportedy/allegedly/supposedly* died in XXXX_.

Autre solution :

_He is said to have died in XXXX._


----------



## Poulpouille

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello (ce pseudo)
Donc il serait né en..: he is said to be have been born in..
Il aurait été enlevé : He was supposedly kidnapped
C'est dans un texte ou on raconte un mythe, pensez-vous que ce soit correct? Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour un mythe, le tour _is said_ convient très bien, tout comme l'adverbe _supposedly_, voire _allegedly_, mais _reportedly_ serait peu adéquat.


----------



## Poulpouille

J'ai finalement une autre question @Maître Capello !
Lorsqu'en français la phrase commence par «selon la légende, il aurait...» faut-il en anglais utiliser les termes cités precedemment comme supposedly... ou est ce que le preterit suffit? Sur wikipedia (peut etre pas le meilleur exemple) mais à chaque fois que «selon un mythe» est utilisé le préterit est utilisé ensuite. C'est pourquoi je me posais la question. Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous précisez _according to legend_, c'est assez clair ; il n'est pas nécessaire de rajouter autre chose. Par exemple :

_According to legend, he was born in XXXX._


----------



## lobna BH

Hello everyone,

 I have to translate the following sentence but I am hesitating about the modals:

"Il aurait ainsi relu plus de quarante fois la Métaphysique d'Aristote" 
My translation: 

"_Hence, He *might* have read more than forty times Aristotle 's Metaphysics"_ but I also thought about "_he *must* have read ...."_
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel journalistique ne s'utilise pas en anglais. On a recours à d'autres constructions :

_He is said to have read…
Allegedly, he read…_


----------



## Hildy1

If he is the one who says he has read the _Metaphysics_ more than forty times:

He claims to have read ...
He says he has read...


----------



## lobna BH

Hildy1 said:


> If he is the one who says he has read the _Metaphysics_ more than forty times


No he's not the one who says that.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

I believe that he died in 1942. Ça pourrait vous aider un peu.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> I believe that he died in 1942.


I'm afraid that doesn't capture the idea of the original French phrase. It is not a personal belief.

If you are not familiar with the so-called journalistic conditional in French, see FR: conditionnel journalistique - conditional meaning reportedly, allegedly, supposedly.


----------



## lobna BH

Merci beaucoup pour ce lien!


----------



## wildan1

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> I believe that he died in 1942.


As stated above, that doesn't reflect the nuance in French.

Informally you can translate it as _They say he died in 1942.;_ more formally, _He is said to have died in 1942._


----------

